# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Cinma] Pirates des Carabes

## BizuR

Voila, pour cette semaine (le 02 aout 2006 pour tre prcis), nombreux d'entre vous ont pu constater la sortie du film Pirates des Carabes 2 de Gore Verbinski, suite du premier opus sorti le 13 aout 2003 (dont les premires informations sont disponibles ici).

Le second volet de l'histoire, dont le titre complet est : Pirates des Carabes, le secret du coffre maudit (Pirates of the Caribbean 2 : Dead Man's Chest), prsente donc la suite des aventures du capitaine Jack Sparrow et de son quipage, cette fois-ci confronts au terrible Davey Jones. Un rsum plus complet est disponible ici.

Voila, aprs cette courte prsentation, j'aurai aim recueillir les avis des premiers  aller le voir, afin de me motiver ou non  me diriger vers ma salle de cinma en fin de semaine. J'ai vraiment ador le premier film avec un Johnny Depp vraiment trs bon (en fait, c'est surtout l'acteur que je trouve excellent dans l'ensemble de son oeuvre), et une histoire assez sympathique (des pirates, de l'humour, de l'action, ca fait toujours rire ou sourire). 

J'attend donc une suite qui, je l'espre  ::mrgreen:: , ne me dcevra pas (comme malheureusement beaucoup de suite le font dj  ::cry:: )

----------


## Erwy

> J'attend donc une suite qui, je l'espre , ne me dcevra pas (comme malheureusement beaucoup de suite le font dj )


Deja faite.

Pour faire des economies (mme types de dcor, mme costumes, mmes acteurs ....) ils auraient film le 2 et le 3 en mme temps (source allocin)

----------


## Mdiat

Il y a aussi Keira Knightley, donc c'est forcment un bon film  ::P:  .

----------


## al1_24

Quand on pense qu'au dpart, le seul argument du scnario tait : "Il faut faire un film qui ressemble  l'attraction de DisneyLand"  ::roll::

----------


## K.othmane

J'ai vu le film hier soir perso j'ai t trs dcu :/ .
Je prefere de loin le premier , faut dire que le scnario du deuxieme opus n'est pas si excellent que ca .

----------


## Nip

Juste pour la minute culturelle: en anglais "chest", pour le titre Dead Man's Chest, se traduit par coffre et/ou poitrine. On comprend pourquoi quand on a vu le film  ::): .

----------


## sam_XIII

je reviens du cinema et personellement j'ai bien aim --> de l'action, de l'humour et une jolie demoiselle: tout ce qu'il faut  ::D:  

une seule chose, vivement le 3  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

> Il y a aussi Keira Knightley, donc c'est forcment un bon film  .


Totalement d'accord, sans avoir vu le film.

Et est-ce qu'il y a des personnes d'accord avec moi, pour dire qu'elle ressemble extremement a Nathalie Portman.

----------


## deeal

Bonsoir,
ooooooooh , tout le monde qui me connait sait que je suis tres facile pourle choix des films , j'aime a peu pres tout les films, mais si j'ai un conseil a vous donner (je n'ai pas envie de vous dire de ne pas aller le voir) allez le voir, il est vraiment mais stupid, aucune histoire, rien avoir avec les pirates, aucun action, ni tete ni queue meme SVP allez le voir, c'est le premier film ou j'ai vu ma montre, car ca me faisait C****
voila je voulais me defouler car il m'a vraiment soule, j'ai perdu 2h ou 3 heures de ma vie, je n'ai pas ete content, et c'est tres rare que je n'aime pas un film!!!
oh ca soulage

PS : meme chose pour Miami Vice, la derniere serie de tele a plus d'action que ce film

----------


## Nip

> Et est-ce qu'il y a des personnes d'accord avec moi, pour dire qu'elle ressemble extremement a Nathalie Portman.


Ben tu m'etonnes! et c'est meme pour ca qu'elle a ete choisie pour jouer la gouvernante qui prend la place de Natalie Portman dans Star Wars  ::D:

----------


## Bebel

Personnellement, je ne lui trouve pas non plus normement de ressemblance avec nathalie P. A la limite dans "the jacket" un leger semblant mais pas plus que ca.

----------


## Oluha

> Il y a aussi Keira Knightley, donc c'est forcment un bon film  .


tu vas pas me dire que "le roi arthur" tait un bon film quand mme  ::roll::

----------


## Bebel

Le roi arthur n'est pas un super film, mais je classerais volontier dans les bons films.

----------


## NeHuS

Je l'ai vu il y a deux semaines , je pense que c'est le pire film que j'ai vu au cinma depuis pas mal de temps. 

J'ai failli m'endormir , et a par contre c'est la premiere fois que a m'arrive .

Mais comme on dit "les gouts et les couleurs..." enfin la ils auraient du arreter au 1er episode qui soit dit en passant etait tres bien.

Limite j'ai plus kif nacho libre ( meme si rien a voir) , et y en a un qui est pas mal aussi Little man , un peu lourdo mais a fait bien rire des fois ...

----------


## yiannis

je l'ai vu aussi et........comme le premier, c'est un bon divertissement (mais peut etre que malgres mon age cannonique, je suis reste un "grand enfant"  :;):  )

----------


## Higestromm

> Le roi arthur n'est pas un super film, mais je classerais volontier dans les bons films.


OMG ! J'aurais jamais crus entendre ca un jours !

----------


## Bebel

> OMG ! J'aurais jamais crus entendre ca un jours !


Moi il m'a divertit, je n'en attendais pas beaucoup plus. C'est pour ca que je me permet de le considrer comme un bon film. Mais c'est sur qu'il est loin d'tre un tres bon film.

----------


## Oluha

> Le roi arthur n'est pas un super film, mais je classerais volontier dans les bons films.


Sacrilge  :8O:   ::mouarf::

----------


## Oluha

J'ai vu Pirates des Carabes 2, c'tait marrant mais moins bien que le 1er
Sinon, restez jusqu' la fin du gnrique, y'a une scne bonus rigolotte

----------


## Lung

> J'ai vu Pirates des Carabes 2, c'tait marrant mais moins bien que le 1er
> Sinon, restez jusqu' la fin du gnrique, y'a une scne bonus rigolotte


Bon a savoir,  ...

 ::merci::

----------


## BizuR

J'y vais demain soir pour ma part, je ferai galement un retour sur le visionnage ... merci pour l'info Oluha  :;):

----------


## bilb0t

Moi je le trouve trs bien mais

La premire partie (avant lentracte si vous avez eu un entracte) est un peu confuse.
Il faut savoir quil y a une suite parce que sinon on est forcment un peu du

Par contre rien que pour la 2eme partie Je dis waouh et ha haha, de laction, des citation loufoques, des perso bien tremps a me fait penser au Indiana Jones de mon enfance

----------


## Nip

> avant lentracte si vous avez eu un entracte


Une entracte??? Tu regardes ca au theatre? Y a aussi un brigadier pour les 3 coups et des souffleurs pour le cas ou les acteurs oublient leur texte?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bilb0t

> Une entracte??? Tu regardes ca au theatre? Y a aussi un brigadier pour les 3 coups et des souffleurs pour le cas ou les acteurs oublient leur texte?


Non, mais... Les cinmas (Kinpolis en Belgique) qui non jamais assez de sous (et qui vous font payer des film 7 !!!) organise maintenant des entractes pour tout film avoisinant ou dpassant les 2heures. Ils espre comme a qu'on va aller donner notre urine et 30cent ou aller acheter un chips  2.

Finalement quand je fais le compte:
2billets cinma + 1 chips = 1 DVD

Et on s'tonne que les gens ne vont plus au cinma. En plus que les GSM sonnent sans arrt, que a pue le pop corn, ...

----------


## BizuR

> Non, mais... Les cinmas (Kinpolis en Belgique) qui non jamais assez de sous (et qui vous font payer des film 7 !!!) organise maintenant des entractes pour tout film avoisinant ou dpassant les 2heures. Ils espre comme a qu'on va aller donner notre urine et 30cent ou aller acheter un chips  2.
> 
> Finalement quand je fais le compte:
> 2billets cinma + 1 chips = 1 DVD
> 
> Et on s'tonne que les gens ne vont plus au cinma. En plus que les GSM sonnent sans arrt, que a pue le pop corn, ...



Faut pas se plaindre, 7 la place c'est pas cher pay compar  chez nous si l'on ne bnficie d'aucune rductions (CE, Etudiant, djeunz, etc...) => place  850 je crois  ::P: 
Autant y aller les dimanche matin a la sceance de 11h ou l'entre n'est qu'a 5. Quand on voit la gueule de certains cin, ca fout vraiment les boules de mettre autant de pognon dans un ticket  ::?:

----------


## Katyucha

> Faut pas se plaindre, 7 la place c'est pas cher pay compar  chez nous si l'on ne bnficie d'aucune rductions (CE, Etudiant, djeunz, etc...) => place  850 je crois 
> Autant y aller les dimanche matin a la sceance de 11h ou l'entre n'est qu'a 5. Quand on voit la gueule de certains cin, ca fout vraiment les boules de mettre autant de pognon dans un ticket


+1

J'ai de la chance d'avoir un cinma communal  6 Euros.
J'ai vu ce film. J'ai pas aim du tout, alors que le premier m'avait fait bonne impression.
Je n'aime pas les films o tout est fait pour te donner une suite!

----------


## Mdiat

> tu vas pas me dire que "le roi arthur" tait un bon film quand mme


Je viens de voir cela, dsol de rpondre si tard.
Si tu fermes les yeux et les oreilles chaque fois que Keira n'est pas  l'cran, et que tu ouvres au moins les yeux quand elle y est, c'est un excellent film. 
Sinon je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi  ::aie::

----------


## Oluha

> Ils espre comme a qu'on va aller donner notre urine et 30cent


les toilettes dans les cins sont payantes ?  :8O:  


Sinon le mega CGR de Rennes, les places sont  7.80 et 5 le lundi. D'ailleur bizarrement  l'avant premire de Pirates des Caraibes mardi, je n'ai pay que 5 aussi  ::roll::

----------


## BizuR

> Sinon le mega CGR de Rennes, les places sont  7.80 et 5 le lundi. D'ailleur bizarrement  l'avant premire de Pirates des Caraibes mardi, je n'ai pay que 5 aussi


Les avant premieres sont toujours a tarif rduit il me semble... enfin, quand j'y allais a Nantes, c'etait toujours le cas aussi  ::P:

----------


## Oluha

> Les avant premieres sont toujours a tarif rduit il me semble... enfin, quand j'y allais a Nantes, c'etait toujours le cas aussi


euh non, mme au gaumont c'est encore plus cher que le tarif normal  ::roll::

----------


## BizuR

::koi::   ::koi::   ::koi::   ::koi::   ::koi:: 
Bizarre ... bizarre !  ::mrgreen:: 
En plus c'etait au Gaumont Nantes que j'allais :/ (et au Path aussi mais c la mme boite !)

----------


## Oluha

ben le gaumont de rennes de toutes faons il est nul et c'est le plus cher  ::roll::

----------


## bilb0t

> les toilettes dans les cins sont payantes ?


oui, ds tout les kinpolis de Belgique je pense... Vous avez pas de *vrai* cinma payant en France  ::mrgreen::  ?

----------


## BizuR

> oui, ds tout les kinpolis de Belgique je pense... Vous avez pas de *vrai* cinma payant en France  ?


Vu le prix d'entree, je crois que par chez nous on paie les toilettes avec la seance  ::aie::  ... par contre ces saligauds ne nous offre pas de pop corn ou autre friandise !! durdur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pottiez

> oui, ds tout les kinpolis de Belgique je pense... Vous avez pas de *vrai* cinma payant en France  ?


Nous on a des Kinepolis (en tout cas de la Nord de la france) et les toilettes ne sont pas payant, et il n'y a pas d'entracte (faut etre belge pour faire ca  ::mouarf::   ::dehors::  )

----------


## bilb0t

en mme temps, je fais jamais pipi au cinma... C'est un truc de fille d'avoir besoin de pisser n'importe quand...

----------


## shadowmoon

alors que c'est nous qui pouvons le faire presque partout o nous voulons ...

 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

> alors que c'est nous qui pouvons le faire presque partout o nous voulons ...


Tout juste ! Y a du y avoir des mlanges de pices lors du montage initial...

----------


## Mdiat

C'est con
C'est beau
C'est drle
Non je ne parle pas du copain ou de la copine idal(e) mais du film, qui bien plus que drle est jubilatoire (Thanks Mr. Depp) ; je ne vois aucune raison de bouder son plaisir, bien sur ce n'est pas du Woody Allen ou du Peter Greenaway, mais qu'importe.

J'ai russi  dire tout le bien que je pensais de ce film sans mme faire allusion  Keira, alors que dans certains plans habill en homme, toute sale et mme pas souriante, sa beaut me fait le mme effet que le bruit de craie qui crisse sur le tableau noir : c'est insoutenable et on voudrait pourtant que cela recommence. Ah ben si, tiens, j'en ai parl  ::aie::

----------


## Luc Orient

> ...  je ne vois aucune raison de bouder son plaisir, bien sur ce n'est pas du Woody Hallen ...


Pardonnez mon ventuelle cuistrerie ... Mais n'est ce pas plutt Woody Allen ?

----------


## Mdiat

> Pardonnez mon ventuelle cuistrerie ... Mais n'est ce pas plutt Woody Allen ?


Bien sur, j'ai du confondre avec Vent Halen  ::aie::

----------


## lper

J'ai fait plaisir  ma fille et je me suis fait plaisir aussi, Depp toujours aussi djant, Orlando dont on se fout ouvertement de sa gueule (enfin il est dmasqu :;):  ), deux pirates de second plans pleins d'humours et de philosophie, j'ai pas vu pass les 2 heures et quart du film mais la fin annonce le 3 et a sent quand mme le gros commerce....

----------


## BizuR

Pour ma part, j'ai galement t le voir et je m'y suis tout autant amus que durant le premier de la srie. La fin explique bien le pourquoi des films 2 & 3 raliss dans la foule... il va donc falloir attendre 2007 pour savoir ce qu'il en sera de ces aventuriers.  ::mrgreen::  

Mon seul regret a t d'attendre la fin du film, pensant voir les prmisses du 3eme volet mais non, c'en fut tout autre ... snifsnif

----------


## nouri.moudhffar

salut
si vous savoir plus sur le film entrez ce lien et vous pouvez le louer si vous voullez.
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=46117.html

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je suis all voir le film hier soir et voil ce qu'il en sort : 

Une Keira dans tout sa beaut, un Johnny au mieux de sa forme, un humour dcapant, des jolies scnes d'action, des mchants pas beaux du tout et des effets spciaux superbes compensent largement un scnario un peu spcial et une fin qui laisse sur sa faim. Donc, somme toute, un trs bon film, un peu en dessous du premier, mais qui vaut largement d'aller le voir  ::P:  

Par contre, la scne aprs le gnrique n'est pas bien terrible.... Personnelement, je trouve que ca vaut pas la peine d'attendre jusqu' la fin de ce gnrique interminable pour a, mais bon  ::roll::

----------


## BizuR

> Par contre, la scne aprs le gnrique n'est pas bien terrible.... Personnelement, je trouve que ca vaut pas la peine d'attendre jusqu' la fin de ce gnrique interminable pour a, mais bon


+1 ... je m'attendais vraiment a une scene post generique plus interessante ... un peu comme celle de X MEN 3 quoi  ::aie::  ... m'enfin !  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> +1 ... je m'attendais vraiment a une scene post generique plus interessante ... un peu comme celle de X MEN 3 quoi  ... m'enfin !


Ouais tout  fait, celles de X-Men 3 sont bien, elles nous apprenent quelque chose, mais celle-ci  ::aie::

----------


## Biosox

Je suis all voir le film.

J'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir. Tout comme pour le premier: c'est pas un film incontournable, mais on se fait bien plaisir: Johnny Depp est gnial, les dcors supers, l'humour  mon got, la musique trs bien, et les monstes archi-nuls. (je dis pas qu'ils sont mal fait, juste que c'est le truc "nul" du film, selon moi)

Par contre ce qui me surprend, c'est que pas mal de gens (peut-tre mme sur ce fil) disent soit: "j'ai pas mal apprci le 1er, est le 2eme est fabuleux", soit: "le 1er taient gnial, le 2eme est affreusement ennuyeux"... Je comprend pas comment on peut avoir 2 opinions si diffrentes sur deux films si... semblables?

Sinon, la scne post-gnrique... Mme si elle ne valait effectivement pas vraiment la peine d'attendre, elle a eu le mrite d'apaiser ma curiosit. J'aurais pas pu quitter la salle sans l'avoir vu, apres les commentaires qu'il y a eu ici  :;):

----------


## BizuR

Je les ai galement trouv semblables ... on y retrouve le mme humour et le mme esprit que dans le premier opus. Il faut croire que ceux qui ont t dcus se sont lasss de l'esprit du premier et ceux qui l'ont prfr viennent de comprendre cet esprit  ::aie::

----------


## Oluha

moi je trouve que le 2eme en fais quand mme un peu trop par rapport au 1er

----------


## BizuR

Qu'entends-tu par "un peu trop" ?!? Trop d'humour ?!? Trop d'effet speciaux ?!? Trop d'actions ?!?

Je crois que le personnage de Jack Sparrow est rempli d'humour justement ... et tout comme dans le premier opus, il n'a de cesse d'essayer de tirer profit de la situation avec humour et "lachet" (ou tactique, c'est au choix  ::P: ). Mais comme le premier possde peut etre plus "d'action pure", les passages humouristiques sont plus rares.  :;):

----------


## Oluha

ben le coup de la roue du moulin pour moi c'est "too much"

----------


## NeHuS

> ben le coup de la roue du moulin pour moi c'est "too much"


+2  ::P:  

Je pense que "film pour enfant" serait une bonne definition.

Il y a des films ou ils devraient vraiment s'arreter au premier opus , a se voit qu'ils etaient en manque d'imagination pour celui ci , le scenario etait vide ! 
Je m'attends au pire pour le 3 ... nan attendez , je n'irai pas le voir c'est plus simple  ::mouarf::

----------


## Oluha

c'est clair qu'on sent que ca s'essouffle niveau scenar'. J'ai bien aim certes, mais pas autant que le 1er

----------


## BizuR

Je vous rsume les scenarii :

Premier opus :



> - Un pirate arrive en ville (le gentil hros)
> - Une fille se fait kidnapp (par le mchant)
> - Le pirate va sauver la fille avec une troupe d'aventuriers (et l'amoureux de la fille)
> - Le pirate y parvient et rcupre une rcompense (son bateau)


Scenario du deux :



> - Le mme pirate navigue en mer (le gentil hros)
> - Un homme lui dit qu'il va se faire tuer (par le mchant)
> - Le pirate veut chapper  la mort (tandis que le couple amoureux se mele a l'histoire) en trouvant le point faible du mchant
> - Le pirate trouve le point faible du mchant (le coeur)
> - ... et pour aller sur le 3: le pirate affronte une bete geante et on sait pas si il est mort, tandis que le coeur est rcupr par un autre mchant.


Sincrement, je toruve que les scenarii se ressemblent ici ... certes, ils ont ajout des passages que je qualifierai de facultatif (capture sur l'ile, la roue du moulin) mais en aucun cas le scenario est plus creux que le premier volet. Donc selon moi, il est difficile de voir une relle diffrence entre les deux premiers films ... attendons le 3 (enfin moi je l'attendrai !) pour avoir un rel avis sur cette trilogie.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Je vous rsume les scenarii :
> 
> Premier opus :
> 
> 
> Scenario du deux :
> 
> 
> Sincrement, je toruve que les scenarii se ressemblent ici ... certes, ils ont ajout des passages que je qualifierai de facultatif (capture sur l'ile, la roue du moulin) mais en aucun cas le scenario est plus creux que le premier volet. Donc selon moi, il est difficile de voir une relle diffrence entre les deux premiers films ... attendons le 3 (enfin moi je l'attendrai !) pour avoir un rel avis sur cette trilogie.


C'est pas tant au niveau de l'histoire que c'est diffrent, c'est au niveau de l'toffage du scnario. On a parfois l'impression que les scnes s'ensuivent sans lien...

C'est plus une impression qu'autre chose.

Par contre, rien ne m'empchera d'aller voir le 3 et les futures suites s'il y en a.

----------


## Oluha

le scenario ne se compose pas uniquement de grandes lignes  ce que je sache. Quand je dis que ca s'essouffle, c'est pas au niveau de la trame du film, mais au niveau des gags, de la mise en scne... D'ailleur je trouve que c'est mme un peu bacl au niveau des explications sur les relations Jack Sparrow/Davy Jones/Lord Cutler Beckett et le coffre.

EDIT :



> C'est pas tant au niveau de l'histoire que c'est diffrent, c'est au niveau de l'toffage du scnario. On a parfois l'impression que les scnes s'ensuivent sans lien...
> 
> C'est plus une impression qu'autre chose.
> 
> Par contre, rien ne m'empchera d'aller voir le 3 et les futures suites s'il y en a.


+1

----------


## BizuR

Je pense que cette relation (entre Beckett et Sparrow) est indpendante de Davey Jones. Et je soupconne galement que l'on en apprenne un peu plus lors du troisime volet.

Quant  la relation entre Sparrow et Davey Jones, elle semble simple (cf. spoil en blanc)... :
Son bateau avait chou il me semble ... il a demand  Davey Jones de lui remettre sur pied en le faisant ressurgir des fonds marins et ce dernier a accept le march en change de quelques annes de loyaux services 12 ans plus tard...

Pour les gags qui s'essoufflent ... je ne trouve pas forcment qu'ils s'essouflent mais plutt qu'ils ont chang et sont devenus plus "gros" dira-t-on. Ceux du premier pisode taient un poil plus fin (menfin, allez faire un gag fin avec une tribu indigne !  ::aie:: )

----------


## Mathusalem

sans tre un film gnial, j'ai bien aim.

Par contre, j'ai vu de nombreux petits sortir avec leurs mamans assez rapidement.

Abus que pour un film Disney, la premire scne soit des prisonniers en train de se faire bouffer les yeux par des corbeaux...

----------


## BizuR

Ah ui tiens, je ne m'en souvenais mme plus ... dommage qu'ils ne soient pas rester, ca devait etre les scenes les plus gores du film  ::aie::

----------


## lou87

Bof si tu regarde bien les personnages tout au long du film, ils sont pas trs beaux et peuvent inspir la peur chez les petits.  ::?:  

C'est pas un film o j'enmnerais mes enfants quand ils sont trs jeunes.  ::(:

----------


## Oluha

c'est clair que certains parents ne sont pas trs futs  ::roll::  
Il me semble que le 1er tait interdit aux moins de 12 ans (en tous cas c'est ce qu'il y a d'crit sur la pochette du DVD). Et puis bon, gnralement les pirates font peur aux petits sans parler des monstres marins plutt dgueux dans l'ensemble  ::roll::

----------


## paterson

> Deja faite.
> 
> Pour faire des economies (mme types de dcor, mme costumes, mmes acteurs ....) ils auraient film le 2 et le 3 en mme temps (source allocin)


Oui , je croi aussi , s'est pourquoi je suis rester jusque a la fin ( les noms) et tout se que j'ai pus vor en bonus , s'est un chien , mme pas la prsentation du 3 ( mme en Vo sa m'aurai plus ..... )

----------


## Jihnn

Personnellement, j'ai ador cette suite.

J'ai eu le mme effet qu'un bon livre, je voulais en savoir plus le plus vite possible ^^

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> c'est clair que certains parents ne sont pas trs futs  
> Il me semble que le 1er tait interdit aux moins de 12 ans (en tous cas c'est ce qu'il y a d'crit sur la pochette du DVD). Et puis bon, gnralement les pirates font peur aux petits sans parler des monstres marins plutt dgueux dans l'ensemble


Le film est quand mme mdiatis  fond par Disney : au Disney Store, tu vois des jouets "Pirates des Carabes" partout ! Comme quoi, le message est que ce film se destine aussi aux plus jeunes.

Pour ma part, j'ai trouv le film sympatique, quoiqu'un peu tir par les cheveux (comme dj soulign par certains). Je conseillerais le film  ceux qui souhaitent passer un petit momen sympatique, mais sans avoir d'esprence autre que la satisfaction qu'un film d'action moyen peut donner.

PS : la scne de la roue du moulin tait plutot sympatique, too much certes, mais originale  ::):

----------

